# Best subsonic youth air rifle for around $150?



## Budge (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm looking for a .177 or .22 air rifle for my son and I to plink with in the back yard. It needs to be subsonic because I'd like to keep the noise to a minimum. He is 10 years old and already shoots a 243 youth rifle for hunting. Whatever air gun I buy will be locked in a safe and he will only have access to it when I'm shooting with him...for safety.

So what gun should I look at? I was ready to buy a Gamo recon, but then I read about all of Gamo's quality and accuracy issues. Does RWS make a youth model? If not, what brand should I look at?

Thanks.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

There are not too many good quality rifles around $150. Perhaps none. But for a backyard application I'd look at .177 RWS Youth and .22 RWS 34

These are around $200 and are great entry-level springers. If you can find it used somewhere, even better so you stay around your initial budget.

RWS 34 will be a power house compared to Youth model. Both are accurate.

Good luck.

http://www.pyramydair.com/p/rws-schutze-air-rifle.shtml

http://www.pyramydair.com/p/rws-34-pant ... ifle.shtml


----------



## Budge (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks. I like the RWS Youth gun. The 34 will be too long for him, and the 33 lb break action is pushing his abilities.

If I don't go with the an RWS model, are there any other brands you can recommend? I found a Crossman Raven online today. Any word on that one?


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, if you just want to plink soda cans on the back yard, any plinker will do, including Raven, Quest, etc...however, Raven is not even close to quality of RWS line of guns. That Youth model is a great combination of good quality, accuracy, and fair price.

Even though it's an entry level springer, I am sure it will provide years and years of plinking fun. There is another great option but it's a lot more expensive- HW30S or Beeman R7 (same guns). Even used ones run about $300.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I just bought a 34 and if the quality of the youth is comparable....both of you will like it.


----------

